

Show HN: Interstellar: Your Google Play Reviews in the Slack Channel - samat
https://medium.com/meduza-dev/interstellar-a23178a3106f

======
samat
It was quite funny to see [https://medium.com/ios-os-x-development/review-
monitor-da415...](https://medium.com/ios-os-x-development/review-monitor-
da415cb96d1f) released last Thursday, since our app was ready by then :)

